# Luke Skywalker



## oldschool1 (May 27, 2011)

Luke At Three Months (2004)


Luke At Four Months (2004) and Sara and Christine and ribbon winner Dirk


Luke At Eleven Months (2005) and Sara at 72 months and me at 588 months 


Luke At Eighteen Months (2005) Ever wonder where Three Dog Night got their name?


Luke At Two And My Sleep Walking Son (2006)


Luke At Four After A Haircut (2008)


Luke And His Pet Cat (December 2009)


Luke At Five (February 2010, digging out my driveway)


Luke At Six (July 2010)


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Hello and welcome! Luke is a cutie!


----------



## catahoulamom (Sep 23, 2010)

Welcome to the forum! Luke is very handsome, looks like he's a great guy too! I love gentle giants.


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Luke is a great looking dog! So handsome! Great pics....thanks for sharing. I love the "588 months"....that got me laughing!! :laugh:


----------



## SpooOwner (Oct 1, 2010)

LOVE the photos of Luke curled up with your son. SO cute!


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Great pictures. I got a chill when I look at the one of you digging out the driveway. The ones of your son and dog are just to precious.


----------



## SerenityFL (Sep 28, 2010)

I love the name! What a great name for a dog! Great photos, too.

Welcome to the forum!!

You were 588 months old in that photo? LOL. I think I'm going to start using months for my age from now on....


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

i like how you did that age progression, especially yours. i'm going to steal that...i'm sure you won't mind LOL

beautiful dog....beautiful son....you are blessed


----------



## mischiefgrrl (Oct 28, 2010)

What a cutie!


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

Welcome Luke! I have a Princess Leigha...hahaha!!


----------



## swolek (Mar 31, 2011)

He's gorgeous! I love the picture of him snuggled up with your son.


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

nice pics. a 3 dog night means it's cold. it takes
3 dogs around you to keep you warm.


----------



## Nani (Apr 14, 2010)

Great photos!!!!! Luke's adorable!


----------



## Little Brown Jug (Dec 7, 2010)

Ohh a Newf. I love them and never tired of seeing them. The only thing that stops me from owning one is all the hair. I am in love with Luke.


----------

